# USB Flash Drive  LG   .

## Andrey

*USB Flash Drive  LG   .*







        - 2 Gb   *LG*    (UB2GVLNPB) ~ 680 .

 : 10 MB/s
 : 4 MB/s

   ,       : *LG Electronic* ( USB Flash Drive), *IOCELL Corporation* (     *)  *INCA Internet Co.,Ltd* ( ).

 (*nProtect USB 2008* (2008.3.10.5))      (*?!*) () (   (,      autorun  )),     (). 
 / ,     .    *BitDefender* (11.0.0.24) ( *SOFTWIN*) +    *Anti-Virus* (2008.3.8.0), *Anti-Spyware* (2008.3.3.0)  (  *Tachyon*)   (    13.01.2009). 
            .    2     (  ).        (  AV-,     ).    (,      ). 
   Windows ME/200/XP/Vista +  98 (     LG).

          USB Flash    ,   . 
   ?   ,   .   ,         .
  ,       .

        AV  Dr.Web'  Kaspersk',     "  " ( )       *Buffalo* ( )  *Trend Micro* ( ), *SanDisk + McAfee Malware Protection*

*    *Castella* ( - *Vaccine Drive*). 
*IOCELL*       . ,  , *SanDisk*    U3  U3   *ALWIL*, *McAfee*       . 

2008  Andrey

http://www.nprotect.com/
http://www.ixbt.com/news/all/index.shtml?09/83/09
http://www.ixbt.com/news/all/index.shtml?05/37/97
http://uk.lge.com/
http://inca.co.kr/
http://buffalo.jp/

P.S: 
+      USB Flash.
+  .
-  "C:\Program Files\DrWeb"  *Adware/Rogueware.WinAntiVirus.A* / *Adware/Rogueware.Dr.Web.A*(?!) -      (  )(  ?    -     ?).
-       .
-      .
- eicar.com -         nProtect.
-     ,    AV  + ??? ( "",     )

*:*
 ,    .

----------

?     ,               Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Andrey

*nProtect* *nProtect *  ( )  *nProtect AVS 2007* ( ~ 78,6 MB).

----------


## Andrey

-   :
- -    ,      (    -    -);
-    USB Drive    www.nprotect.com     ; 
-        LG:
[email protected]

"!

 ,      .      .

 ,
LG"

: * UB2GVLNPB   * .

----------


## maXmo

LG     .   ,   ,  .

----------


## Andrey

> LG     .   ,   ,  .


       LG, ..           (USB Flash + Anti-Virus).     ,     .

    :
    ,      C:\Program Files\INCAInternet, C:\Program Files\Common Files\INCA Shared  C:\WINDOWS\system32.

     -    .

----------


## noah

> LG, ..           (USB Flash + Anti-Virus).     ,     .
> 
>     :
>     ,      C:\Program Files\INCAInternet, C:\Program Files\Common Files\INCA Shared  C:\WINDOWS\system32.
> 
>      -    .


,     .    :
      -   .    ?     ...

----------


## Andrey

׸   .
 ,     **: 
?:\Program Files\INCAInternet
?:\Program Files\Common Files\INCA Shared
     C:\WINDOWS\system32
+       http://www.nprotect.com/ (    2-3   ~150-300 MB )  .

!!!!!!:
-     1-2   ;
-    .

     (,     - , -  ).

P.S.:     "" (  )  "    USB(S)".
    (.  update.txt   ?:\Program Files\INCAInternet\nProtect Scanner USB 2008\temp):

*Update time: Wed Feb 11 07:36:44 2009
Signature number: 2640396
Update time GMT: 1234323404
Version: 7.23610*

*Virus Pattern Version: 2009.2.16
Spyware Pattern Version: 2009.1.18*

----------


## Andrey

* .*

1.     ( );
2. ,  ,       ;
3.  USB Flash  ;
4.     *nProtectScanner*,    (   *nProtectScanner* (*?:\npeuinst.exe*));
5.   *    ""?* *Yes* (      nProtect Scanner USB );
6.       (~5-30 );
7.     (*   .         .*),   ***;
8.   *nProtectScanner USB* (~2-5 ) ( ,        ),   [*Live Update*].
9.    ,   *      ""* (,         "");
10.    *    USB(S)* (~5-10 ). 
*!    USB    .*
11.   USB Flash,      (*()*).  ~1-2    USB Flash.

***     USB Flash    . 
*C:\WINDOWS\system32\npe_log.txt*

   ,    , :
*?:\Program Files\INCAInternet\
?:\Program Files\Common Files\INCA Shared\*
*?:\WINDOWS\system32\*   :
*npcopyv.exe
npdownv.exe
npe_log.txt
npeauth.dll
npeudelself.exe
npeuiocell.dll
npeuscanr.exe
TKTool2k64.sys
TKTool2k.sys
TKTool64.dll
TKTool.dll
TKToolNt4.sys*
  :
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\INCAInternet\* 

       :
1.  USB Flash *?:\manual\User's Manual (Russian).pdf*
2. http://www.nprotect.com/usbnpscan/he...SU&LANGID=1049

P.S.: nProtectScanner USB   Windows Vista (        ).   LG   (*[H2] Vaccine Drive Vista Patch & Windows 98 Driver*),   USB Flash   Windows Vista.  ,      nProtectScanner  .
    Windows XP SP3 +   .

http://blog.hispasec.com/virustotal/41
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NProtect ( Google)

----------


## noah

.    .     -          ...    .

----------


## Andrey

,     *Recovery File Guide*  :Wink: 

- *Manual*;
- *Recovery File*.

----------


## kvm2112

-,   16 .       ,     .   XP SP3, Vista (32) SP1  , XP SP3  Vista (64) SP1  .        .  (1 ) ,    28.04.2009.  ,       .
    (   )      ,          .
             LG      ,    (  , ).             LG   -   .          .   ,                 ,    -   -!       -   !      .     ,       .      ( 2- )     "  "!      ,     . 
     Andrey:      N  ,   ?    .     .

----------


## Andrey

(,     ).
 Vist'        LG (?!), Asus   .

    LG.

     LG:
http://uk.lge.com/about/press_releas...U_5552_5.jhtml

----------


## Andrey

.         .     ...

----------


## Andrey

http://s39.radikal.ru/i083/1102/eb/9dcd0b83e97f.gif

----------

